# Down River Equipment Fall Boat Sale and Swap



## Down River Equipment

The used boats are rolling in. Super Pumas, Hysides, a couple of Avons, lightly used Stars. This will be one of the best selections for used boats we have had. We will post the list on our website this evening.
Down River Rafts and Equipment


----------



## Down River Equipment

All of the used boats will be posted on our website this evening.


----------



## Down River Equipment

The used boats are posted. They will be available for purchase via the website or at our store starting at 10:00AM Friday morning.

2014 Boat Swap


----------



## Down River Equipment

It's on! Ton's of great deals on new and used. Hot cider is brewing as well. 

Down River Rafts and Equipment


----------



## Down River Equipment

Along with a great selection of used boats and new gear, we also have some tasty Colorado proud beverages. Come down and say hi.


----------



## Down River Equipment

A lot of the used boats have been marked down. This is a great deal:
14' NRS raft (Hypalon) - 2014 Boat Swap

We will also be raffling off a custom made DRE Frame at 1:00 today.

2014 Boat Swap

Cold drinks, good times, and great deals.


----------

